# Увеличение роста



## Доктор Ступин (23 Сен 2006)

*Платформа для пластичного вытяжения позвоночника.*

Получил вопрос на свой форум, и так как он показался мне интересным для всех врачей, задаю его всем.

Можно ли с помощью чего-либо медицинского вытянуть все тело (увеличить рост).
Спасибо. Чуркина Н.С.
И тут же привожу свое мнение


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Сен 2006)

*Платформа для пластичного вытяжения позвоночника.*

Рост человека прдолжается до 20-25 лет. После этого увеличение роста возможно только за счет уменьшения физиологических изгибов позвоночника и увеличения межпозвонковых дисков. 

Увеличение межпозвонковых дисков происходит еженочно при принятии человеком горизонтального положения. Измерьте себя со сна и перед сном, разница будет состовлять от 1 до 3-4х см. Физиологические изгибы (при условии что они увеличены), могут дать до 3-5 см роста. Измерьте себя в обычном, расслабленном состоянии и при максимлальном вытяжени головой вверх и увидете эту разницу. Сумма этих измерений и будет составлять возможности увеличения роста. 

Различные средства помогут достичь их максимальных величин, закрепить это состояние, помогут не терять эти величины в течении дня. Все медицинские средства с функцией вытяжения, особенно эффективны в сочетании с упражнениями для увеличения роста. Других возможностей увеличения роста после 25 лет нет.


----------



## Helen (27 Сен 2006)

Хочу добавить, что для подростков определить возможности роста на последующие годы можно, сделав рентгенограмму кисти, где и определятся зона роста. Это нередкий повод для обращения родителей подростков к эндокринологу с вопросом вмешательства в гормональный фон (соматотропный гормон) для увеличения или уменьшения роста ребенка.


----------



## Schultz (25 Фев 2007)

А возможно ли уменьшение роста, в частности длина ног (если ноги и туловище не пропорциональны), и если такие операции проводятся, то существует ли вероятность осложнений?


----------



## Helen (25 Фев 2007)

Впервые слышу о такой задаче, как уменьшение длинны ног (об увеличении - есть информация, даже рост карликов (а именно конечностей) увеличивают специальной методикой (расставление кости и постепенное раздвижение укрепленной распорки). 

Также теоретически можно и уменьшить, но уверены ли Вы в необходимости? 

Осложнения могут, конечно, быть (остеомиелит, и др).


----------



## Ell (15 Мар 2007)

Ronaldinho7 написал(а):
			
		

> Их закрывают женские половые гормоны Эритроциты.



А когда эритроциты гормонами стали?


----------



## Олег Владимирович. (17 Мар 2010)

*Платформа для пластичного вытяжения позвоночника.*



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> ... Можно ли с помощью чего-либо *медицинского* ... (увеличить рост).



umnik На сегодняшний день все методики по увеличению роста можно свести к четырем принципиальным подходам: 

1) *хирургические методики *увеличения роста (оперативное удлинение голеней); 
2) *гормональные методики *(применение соматотропного гормона при активных зонах роста); 
3) *физические методики *(комплекс физических упражнений, стимулирующих зоны роста); 
4) *физиологические методики *(белково-витамино-минеральная диета, сбалансированная с энергозатратами, отказ от курения, активный образ жизни, психогенный фактор). 

(конкретный вопрос - конкретный ответ :prankster2


----------



## kobi (18 Мар 2010)

*Платформа для пластичного вытяжения позвоночника.*



Laesus De Liro написал(а):


> umnik На сегодняшний день все методики по увеличению роста можно свести к четырем принципиальным подходам:
> 
> 1) *хирургические методики *увеличения роста (оперативное удлинение голеней);
> 2) *гормональные методики *(применение соматотропного гормона при активных зонах роста);
> ...




п.п.1 и 2 строго по мед. показаниям:cray:
п.п.3 и 4-???????????????????????????????:prankster2::blush200:


----------



## mauseG (25 Дек 2013)

Здравствуйте,возможно ли мне подрасти еще на 3 см,мне 17 лет,и что для этого нужно делать?


----------

